# Nardil dose/dosing & other things regarding Nardil



## metabeta (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, I use Nardil and I'm currently taking 60mg spilit into 2x30mg(once in the morning and once in the evening). I would like to hear from people taking Nardil and how much and when you are taking it. I've tried taking 15mg 4 times a day, 30mg in the morning and 30mg about 6 hours later in the day and 3x30mg a day, but then I got to many side-effects. My side-effects with Nardil is primarily insomnia(countered with 100mg seroquel), constipation(depending slightly on diet) and occasional sedation. I've been on them for about 6 months now, and think they work better than any of the other antidepressants, but I still have bad days and sometimes weeks. It feels like they sometimes don't work and sometimes they work very well, but it's probably psychological. I've had one hypertensive crisis(bp 220/110) where I ended up in the hospital after eating a bali-stew with chicken(probably old meat). BTW, when thinking of it it would be nice to gather all info about Nardil, dosage, diet & side-effects in this thread. If anyone would like me to change the Subject line or anything else just send me a message. Hoping for many responses. 
:thanks 

Hope my english is understandable and not too funny to read .


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Nardil dose/dosing & other thing regarding Nardil*

i almost have the same problem. I haven't been on it as long as yet. (6 mnths wow!) Probably about 2 months, and 1 of those months I've been slowly titrating my way up to 60mg. I've been on 60mg for the past 2 weeks. This will make my 3rd. Like you sometimes I feel some sort of positive effects and sometimes I feel nothing but slight anxiety. So i'm hoping going up to 75 might help but i'll probably need another month. Seriously, sometimes I wonder how much more time I should give this med. There's so many side effects to adjust too and half the time you're wondering how well it's working. I have my bad days/weeks too. so to sum up

*Nardil*
1. on for ~2 months
2. last half a month on at 60mg (I take it at 30, 15, 15)
3. effectiveness: half / half
4. side effects: present, but more handleable. Wish i had more of the klonopin feeling. Though surprising I can go out w/o klonopin?


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Nardil dose/dosing & other thing regarding Nardil*

I've been on it for 3 months, 90mg (by week 2). It's been very effective, but not perfect. The only side effects left are constipation and occasional mid afternoon tiredness. I got provigil but I almost never take it... I need like 400mg to get it to work, but it doesn't interact.
My orthostatic hypertension got really strong like a month after I started it, that's still around too... gotta be careful getting up.

The diet is cool, got a hypertensive eating sausage once. It probably hit 200/110 but the highest I saw was 180/100.

I like to stand up fast from lying down, wait for that rushing sound to hit my ears and my vision to glaze over, and take my BP. Lowest yet is 65/45ish (I forget precise numbers).

edit- actually the constipation used to be a lot worse. I pooped like twice a day before now I might skip some days. If I feel backed up I take a suppository. Started eating a lot more fiber since I got on it, kellog's makes some great cereal with 40% fiber per serving so I just eat like two bowls.


----------



## metabeta (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Nardil dose/dosing & other thing regarding Nardil*



fraidycat said:


> i almost have the same problem. I haven't been on it as long as yet. (6 mnths wow!) Probably about 2 months, and 1 of those months I've been slowly titrating my way up to 60mg. I've been on 60mg for the past 2 weeks. This will make my 3rd. Like you sometimes I feel some sort of positive effects and sometimes I feel nothing but slight anxiety. So i'm hoping going up to 75 might help but i'll probably need another month. Seriously, sometimes I wonder how much more time I should give this med. There's so many side effects to adjust too and half the time you're wondering how well it's working. I have my bad days/weeks too. so to sum up
> 
> *Nardil*
> 1. on for ~2 months
> ...


Hi fraidycat!

Thanks for posting! I really think you should stick with the meds for at least 6 months. I know how frustrating it is to have to guess how you're going to feel from day to day, but the reason I still take them is because they are still the best alternative when it comes to antidepressants, at least for me. You say you used about a month to get up to 60mg's, so in a way you haven't been using them steady for more than a month. It took at least two months on 60mg's before I felt the full effects of Nardil. But I'm pretty sure that getting enough sleep is the most important thing when it comes to getting the most out of Nardil so if you're having trouble sleeping at night, get something to counter it. My phsychiatrist also tells me that the difference between days might be psychological, but if you're sceptical you can ask your doctor/shrink to schedule a
blood-analasys to find out how much of the active chemical is in your blood at the given time. In Norway the analysis is supposed to be cheap and frequently used, so I'm guessing it's the same over there. If there is anything else you want to ask me just post your question and I'll answer as good as I can.

Rune


----------



## metabeta (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Nardil dose/dosing & other thing regarding Nardil*



aries said:


> I've been on it for 3 months, 90mg (by week 2). It's been very effective, but not perfect. The only side effects left are constipation and occasional mid afternoon tiredness. I got provigil but I almost never take it... I need like 400mg to get it to work, but it doesn't interact.
> My orthostatic hypertension got really strong like a month after I started it, that's still around too... gotta be careful getting up.
> 
> The diet is cool, got a hypertensive eating sausage once. It probably hit 200/110 but the highest I saw was 180/100.
> ...


Hi aries!

Thank for your post! I'm glad to hear that the Nardil is helping you! I also have those low bp-rushes, but usually only the first weeks after a dose change. To be honest I think all the side-effects has become weaker over time. Hope it's the same for you. I also try to get a lot of fiber to counter the constipation. There is also fiber-suppliments available that you can take if you ever get tired of the kellog's bowl . When do you take your meds? I take 30mg-morning & 30mg-evening, had most stable effects with that, and do you take anything to help you sleep?

Rune


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Nardil dose/dosing & other thing regarding Nardil*

I do 30/30/30 morning afternoon and evening. I don't have set times, just try to space them out by 6 hours at least.

I don't take anything to sleep, just to stay awake.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hmm..what do you guys take to stay awake again? so far it's snacks (which doesn't help cuz im noticing weight gain) and caffeine.

Thanks Rune for the offer, at this time i really need it since i've lost my job and pay out of pocket to see my doctor. I try to limit my visits. ok, a couple of questions:

1. Do you suggest that I stay steady at 60mg for a total of two months or should I slowly raise it up to 75 within the next two months. I'm confused that im not feeling the full nardil effect because im either not on 60mg long enough. Or i'm one of those that needs a higher dose. Of course w/a higher dose comes more side effects. I can't quite take a blood test either...money =/
2. what does nardil fully working properly feels like?
3. Do you still use klonopin? when/ and how? I notice i use it less and less unless it's to sleep. Now klonopin makes me dizzy when added on top of nardil, but i miss that all over relief feeling i get from klono.

side note: I usually take my doses at 30-8am, 15-1230pm, 15-3:30pm. I heard that helps a lot better with sleep. I'm not sure if i tire out earlier due to waking up earlier or b/c of my last nardil dose at 330

cindy


----------



## metabeta (Feb 20, 2008)

fraidycat said:


> hmm..what do you guys take to stay awake again? so far it's snacks (which doesn't help cuz im noticing weight gain) and caffeine.
> 
> Thanks Rune for the offer, at this time i really need it since i've lost my job and pay out of pocket to see my doctor. I try to limit my visits. ok, a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Cindy!

To stay awake if you get drowsy it's best to do something physically active, at least for me, coffey doesn't help me much, but i drink alot anyways . I also gained a bit of weight so I'm more careful with what i eat now. I'm sorry to hear you lost your job, and also that you have to pay for your doctor appointments, maybe your meds too? Here in Norway we're lucky enough to recive free healtcare and meds after we've reached a sum of about 1600NOK or aprx. 300$ per year. Ok.

Question 1: Since you're not satisfied with the effect I would recommend that you try to increase the dosage, but as you said, you'll probably get more sideeffects. I was on 90mgs after a couple of months, but my bloodpressure got so low that I risked fainting after. ie. sitting for an hour on a bus and standing up to fast. 75mgs was better, but it's my philosophy to use as little as possible of chemicals so I try to get by on 60mgs. But remember, the biggest problem when getting up to higher doses is that you are more likely to have a bad bp-reaction to the wrong foods, so be careful.

Question 2: It's kind of hard to say, but the increase in serotonin affects mood, sleep, apetite and alot of actions in your body. Adrenaline and nor-adrenaline is activating and is supposed to make you more energic. The increase in gaba, that makes the maoi Nardil unique, is belived to be responsible for the sedating and anxiolytic effects. It also affects melatonin and dopamine, but not as much as the other neurotransmitters. But how all these combined is supposed to make you feel is probably very individual, but as you say you have good days and bad ones so you have some effect from them. But the most importatant question I ask myself when trying to decide if I want to be on a med or not is: How has my last two months been compared to the months before? And if my answer is that it has been better I stay on the meds. Nardil is not a miracle drug, and there probably doesn't excist one, but for me it has been the most helpful so far.

Question 3: I never used klonopin, but i used a similar drug called Sobril or Alopame, but after 4 months on Nardil I quit taking them. Now I use 100mg Seroquel at night to sleep better, Seroquel is not addictive, but very sedating.

I am also trying to figure out what is the optimal way to take nardil, 2,3 or 4 times a day. If anyone knows I'd be happy to know . Kinda funny that Nardil makes you drowsy and tired in the day, but makes it hard to sleep in the night, isn't it :lol.

BTW, I'm happy to answer any question, to the best of my knowledge, and to exchange experinences about Nardil. I'm lucky enough to have a great psychiatrist that has answered all my questions in a fulfilling way, but I'm still very interested in learning more about the meds I'm using and other peoples experiences.

Rune


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

fraidycat said:


> hmm..what do you guys take to stay awake again? so far it's snacks (which doesn't help cuz im noticing weight gain) and caffeine.
> 
> Thanks Rune for the offer, at this time i really need it since i've lost my job and pay out of pocket to see my doctor. I try to limit my visits. ok, a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I take modafinil to stay awake. My doctor gave me 100mg once a day/as needed, I usually take 300-400mg but I don't take it daily. I have to remind her to up the dose. It's so expensive so I avoid taking it unless I *need* it.

1- I jumped up to 90mg right away. Since I'd struggled with other AD's my psych just said max dose is 90mg, may as well go up there ASAP and cut back only if the side effects are unbearable.
Higher dose is not more side effects either, but some might pop back up for a bit. Except ones that have never gone away, those will probably intensify.

2- Feels pretty good I guess. I feel less dissociated, more aware of my body and mind in the present, it's easier to make myself do things once I remember to do them, or at least motivation comes more quickly and without negative questioning. I feel it's easier to talk to people and appear in a normal mood, rather than sullen and withdrawn. I have a better memory and remember to pick things up around the house, buy things, write things down, etc. Not a magic memory but still better short term. Easier to get out of bed in the morning, but harder to get in at night. Also you have to take a while to get used to funny BP changes. Mine were positive - increased diastolic, decreased systolic. It's supposed to be the best that way, but it feels weird and I almost felt feverish getting used to it.

3- doesnt apply to me/can't answer. never tried a benzo ( :eek )


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Im currently back on a 75mg dose. Try to take two together Am and PM. Never after 1900 hours due to insomnia unless im going out. If your feeling its positive effects I would stay with it. Some days are better than others but Nardil definitely works. Recently been given 10mg of Abilify to augment the AD side of things. Not sure if its helped.
Good Luck with everything.


----------

